# New 2010 Roubaix Pro SRAM



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

Just picked up last night. Rode today and didn't want to stop.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Very nice!*

Congrats on the new bike! I picked up a 2010 Roubaix Expert last week and I feel the same. Mine weighed in at 17.8 lbs with pedals, bottle cages, and Dura Ace tubeless wheels. Any idea of the weight of yours?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice looking bike. You don't see that particular carbon weave much anymore (at least not bare, I think its under plenty of companies paint), I wonder what other brands do still use it?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks! I was out for my 3rd ride tonight, have put about 65 miles on it. I moved up from the entry Roubaix Triple with an aluminum frame and 105 components. The shifting with the Red has been an easy transition. The hardest thing for me is trying to adapt to the compact double after having the triple. Not used to so much shifting in the front.

The LBS told me they weighed it at 15.8lbs and the only thing I have added to it is the bottle cage.

Which color did you go with on the Expert? How do you like the tubeless wheels?


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

What size frame? My 58cm 2009 Tarmac elite has most of the same components and weighs 17.6 lb.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

trobriand said:


> What size frame? My 58cm 2009 Tarmac elite has most of the same components and weighs 17.6 lb.


How did you weigh yours? I've seen two independent tests that both claimed a weight of 18.5 for an '09 Tarmac Elite.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

trobriand said:


> What size frame? My 58cm 2009 Tarmac elite has most of the same components and weighs 17.6 lb.


I'm on a 54cm frame.
You must have replaced pretty much everything to have the same components on an elite as is on the pro. What about wheels and handlebars?


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

PJ352 said:


> How did you weigh yours? I've seen two independent tests that both claimed a weight of 18.5 for an '09 Tarmac Elite.



Where can I find this info? I'd like to see what they say about my bike and see how it compares to what the LBS told me.


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

Bontrager RL VR handlebars with a Thomson stem. 
Wheels are Kore Gradient (2009 i believe)

SRAM Red Crankset. RD is 2010 Force. TRP 920 Brakes.

Everything else should match the 2010 Tarmac Pro: 2010 Force FD, Ultegra Cassette, Red shifters, seat, and the seatpost.

Friend intended to order a 2010 Pro frameset, but ended up going with complete bike, so I purchased and swapped quite a bit off my elite.

The 17.6 lb weight included my computer, two water bottle cages, and Look Keo Sprint pedals. The bike was 20.5 lb with the stock components plus computer, cages, and pedals. What size elites were 18.5 lb? I'm guessing my 58cm is about 20 lbs without the extras.


----------



## vets1173 (Jul 30, 2009)

trobriand said:


> Bontrager RL VR handlebars with a Thomson stem.
> Wheels are Kore Gradient (2009 i believe)
> 
> SRAM Red Crankset. RD is 2010 Force. TRP 920 Brakes.
> ...



That's a nice build....I am surprised that you are over 17lbs with that. I don't know how much difference there is in the frame weight (elite vs pro) and (58 vs 54) but outside of that I don't see a lot of places to find the difference.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*New Ride Weights*

My 2010 Expert is the white one in a 54 cm. That 2 pound weight difference must be due to nude vs painted! The tubeless wheels provide a nice ride but the mounting process takes some learning.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

vets1173 said:



> Where can I find this info? I'd like to see what they say about my bike and see how it compares to what the LBS told me.


It was a Bicycling test of the Tarmac Elite, not a test of a group of bikes, so yours wouldn't be listed.


----------



## Plasticman (Jul 5, 2009)

vets1173 said:


> Just picked up last night. Rode today and didn't want to stop.


Very nice!


----------

